

Quiet, ladies. wadhwa is speaking now - nirvanis
http://blog.ameliagreenhall.com/post/quiet-ladies.-wadhwa-is-speaking-now

======
jarcane
You know, his comments in the Newsweek piece came across to me a bit creepy,
but I had no idea he had this much history. It makes the tone a lot more easy
to place in context now.

